# Few pics of my Boys



## Suzy (Aug 17, 2012)

Dexter loves the beach









Winston not your average Bullie









Neither is Dexter









They love it down at the river too









Dexter









Winston









With my daughter


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

they are so pretty! they don't look like the typical Bulldogs that you see with yeast between every roll, and under their eyes, you take good care of them, they are so lucky! :smile:


----------



## Suzy (Aug 17, 2012)

Thank you Toby, no they're not your average couch potato like some. I beleive if you feed and exercise them right any Bullie can look like this. Winston, the rescue boy, was a right mess when he first came to us, really bad yeasty tear stains like black tar. I'll see if I can find a pic of him.


----------



## Suzy (Aug 17, 2012)

Here's Winston, when we first got him:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

They look great! Its wonderful to see some healthy active bulldogs.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow you sure turned him around. They are both gorgeous! I would be proud if I had bullies like them for sure.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

They are both freaking adorable!!

You have done a great thing, and no doubt added years to their lives by treating them as the real dogs that they are!!:thumb:


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh they are really cute I love bulldogs. So glad Winston found you. Or is it you found him?????


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow-- they are gorgeous! I agree, it's wonderful to see some active and healthy English Bulldogs; you must be doing something right.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Wonderful. They are great looking boys!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow those are some amazing looking bulldogs!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Your boys are very handsome!


----------

